# Nuther Akorn cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did another weekend cook on my Akorn. Folks at work wanted some smoked food so I obliged. I was gonna do the cook all at one time on my big offset but the weather would not cooperate. So I did it over the two days and in batches on my Akorn. Two pastramis, two butts (one with rub one without), one brisket, two fatties, two diller eggs,and some lemon pepper chicken wings.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh man is that some good looking eats!!! :notworthy:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great


----------

